# Show your AZ2



## PinarelloOnly (Apr 12, 2010)

Would love to see more of the AZ2 with the A2 and A2L's.:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry to litter this without an image, however I just want to say that as soon as I can afford, and as soon as one pops up on ebay I will get one and add some pictures!



Great looking light in my opinion!

Congrats!


----------



## Dioni (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow.. just lovely!


----------

